# A Marvin From The 1950S - Cal. 520 - In Very Fine Condition



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

This shall be my Christmas present when it arrives... Looking forward to this one.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Hope Santa doesn't drop it down the chimney! Very

Nice


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

It looks a nice movement - is it in-house?


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

It's a beautifully finished movement, with "Marvin" and "520" stamped on the plates. Ranfft gives a different Marvin 520 configuration in its database, so I suspect it may have been bought in and then customised. The plates and bridges are very nicely engineered - much nicer than the Ranfft example. What particularly intrigues me is the jewel set in the large gold chaton - a feature I've not seen before.


----------



## pheller (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow, the finishing of the bridge curbs is stunning. That is indeed a piece of art. Great find, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Thought I'd post two of my own pics of the watch - just for a different perspective. Looking forward to Christmas Day!


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

So Will, did Santa arrive on time - as it were? And if so, are you and Marvin happy together?


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

Very nice , im liking this alot .


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Graham Osborne said:


> So Will, did Santa arrive on time - as it were? And if so, are you and Marvin happy together?


Oh yes! It's a beautiful watch and, even though I'd bought it beforehand, seen it and photographed it well before Christmas, I still had a frisson of expectation when Mrs. F. gave me the wrapped box on Christmas Day! The bonklip-style strap is incredibly comfortable to wear, and the watch keeps perfect time.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice Will! Marvin made some great watches and their movements are always very attractive to look at.


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

Will Fly said:


> Graham Osborne said:
> 
> 
> > So Will, did Santa arrive on time - as it were? And if so, are you and Marvin happy together?
> ...


Good to hear. I have a Tonneau shaped case with a similar strap that I may use for a future project. The key issue is whether or not I can find a crystal that fits. Your Marvin looks very nice indeed.


----------



## VintageWatchItaly (Dec 29, 2014)

Very fascinating, nice piece


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice indeed. I have its sister 520, but a slightly later Calendar pointer version.

Anyway, IRCC the 520 was in-house, but...

The design was a collaboration with Electron, and was produced in various forms by both companies.


----------

